# thyroid connection



## Mosey (Jun 23, 2001)

Has anybody heard of there being a connection to thyroid problems and Fibromyalgia. I have received an E-mail from somebody who has told me to look at www.thyroid.about.com On this site there is quite a lot of info on this. I have also been told that the blood tests that we have for thyroid at the doctors don't always show if there is a problem.Please let me know what you think


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

It took years for my thyroid problem to be discovered. I was always within range but low. Once they tested me out on Synthroid I found that most of my fatigue and fibro feelings went away. I still have trouble sleeping at night, can't ever seem to find that REM sleep but I am so happy to be on Synthroid now.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

mosey, Dr Jacob Teitelbaum who has CFS discusses this in his book. He treats pts. with CFS and FMS. I was interested in it because it discussed Candida and Allergies which I was treated successfully for. It helped my bowels, but not my muscular pain and fatigue. The third piece to the puzzle in the book seem to be Thyroid treatment though. Of course I went to an Endocrinologist and he wouldn't even look at the book. My thyroid was "normal" level. Perhaps on the low end of normal, but Teitelbaum believes the perimeters should be changed. Most "conventional" docs would not even consider this possibility. I have no idea, but it is an intrigueging one. Dr. Teitelbaum treats with a natural Armour Thyroid temporaily and believes in close monitoring. I think, like most things in our weird bodies, people with FMS have a functioning problem with several organs due to a possible neuro-transmission problem. The organs will function, and there is no visable disease, but they perform sluggishly. Just my opinion. Interesting note by you britta, by the way. I did save that site mentioned too. I started going all over everywhere with it and its links, but don't really have the time to read it all now. ------------------


----------

